# DND/VAC (Re)Introduces "Memorial Ribbon"



## The Bread Guy

This just out from the CF Info-machine - release also attached or downloadable (PDF) here if link doesn't work for you:


> As part of Veterans Week 2011, the Department of National Defence and the Canadian Forces (CF), are pleased to announce the official launch of the Memorial Ribbon. Starting today, the Memorial Ribbon will be offered to close family and friends of fallen CF members as a memento of personal loss and sacrifice.
> 
> “The introduction of the Memorial Ribbon reflects a Department of National Defence and Canadian Forces desire to provide a small token of remembrance to those closest to our fallen,” said the Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence. “For example, the children of fallen Canadian Forces members, who are not usually designated as potential recipients of the Memorial Cross, will now be able to honour their mothers or fathers by wearing this Ribbon with pride.”
> 
> Up to five Memorial Ribbons may be issued in commemoration of every CF member whose death is attributed to injury or disease related to military service, and occurred on or after October 7, 2001.
> 
> “We grieve whenever we lose a member of our Canadian Forces family, be it to illness, accident or combat; it is a painful and sad event. We have a duty to recognize and honour our fallen comrades, while also being sensitive to a grieving family's loss,” said General Walt Natynczyk, Chief of the Defence Staff. “The Memorial Ribbon is a symbol of remembrance that complements the Memorial Cross. The Ribbon will assist us in better honouring close family members and the children of our fallen while also recognizing the family's sacrifice. We will remember them.”
> 
> The Memorial Ribbon will now be part of the Memorial Package, which includes the Memorial Cross, the Memorial Scroll, the Memorial Bar, the Sacrifice Medal, and inscription in the Seventh Book of Remembrance. For those eligible recipients whose beneficiaries have previously received the Memorial Package without the Memorial Ribbon, the ribbons will be sent separately to the executor of the estate upon written request.
> 
> The Department of National Defence’s Directorate of Honours and Recognition (DH&R) is the office responsible for administration of the Memorial Ribbon.
> 
> (....)
> 
> For more information on the design, the eligibility criteria, and to view an image of the new Memorial Ribbon, please consult DH&R’s website at: http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhr-ddhr/chc-tdh/index-eng.asp .


----------



## Jarnhamar

> Up to five Memorial Ribbons may be issued in commemoration of every CF member whose *death is attributed to injury or disease * related to military service, and occurred on or after October 7, 2001.



Does this include suicide?
If so is it only if the member was serving overseas at the time or does it cover after they have been home a while?

I'd like to look in to it for my friends son.


----------



## Journeyman

Following on from the painfully expanded PEN form -- because some self-proclaimed "close friends/family" felt slighted by the _service member's_ choice of who to notify -- we now have another potential can of worms as people argue that they are more deserving than 'friend/family #5'   :

/cynicism [born of experience]


----------



## OldSolduer

The  executor of the estate must ask for these in writing. The NOK should decide who gets a ribbon.


----------



## Journeyman

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> The NOK should decide who gets a ribbon.


Really? I would have thought the member should have _some_ say in who's designated. 

After all, there may be situations where the soldier isn't particularly close to the family and _perhaps_ has more insight into who the close friends may be.


----------



## OldSolduer

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Really? I would have thought the member should have _some_ say in who's designated.
> 
> After all, there may be situations where the soldier isn't particularly close to the family and _perhaps_ has more insight into who the close friends may be.



Sorry, to clarify the press release states it will be offered to the close family and friends of the fallen. No matter how many ribbons are issued, there will always be those who feel slighted.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Hmmmm.....

As of this post, the link to the news release:
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/news-nouvelles-eng.asp?id=3990
no longer seems to work.

???


----------



## PMedMoe

Well, _somebody_ has to have a job rewriting stuff, no?


----------



## Infanteer

Journeyman said:
			
		

> we now have another potential can of worms as people argue that they are more deserving than 'friend/family #5'   :



As far as I'm concerned (borne through observation as well), the military can keep out of these bunfights by including the ribbons on the DND 2105.  I've seen fights over Memorial Crosses, but the form is the legal document that gives us the ability to stay out of such affairs.

The real challenge is making sure Pers Admin is on top of things to routinely update this document; the mess starts when ex-girlfriends/wives are on these lists (over parents, siblings) because they were out-dated.


----------



## The Bread Guy

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Well, _somebody_ has to have a job rewriting stuff, no?


Or sitting on it a bit longer - say, another 5-6 days or so?


----------



## belinda

Thank you for sharing that. I've downloaded the letter and will wait to see who to contact for this. I've also sent it on to other widows/families.

Belinda
 :remembrance:


----------



## belinda

A family submitted a letter, here is part of the response they were given.

"Unfortunately, the release of the Memorial Ribbon memento is currently under review by a higher authority.  The determination of this review will dictate how DH&R will proceed with the Memorial Ribbon."

Thought I'd share...


----------



## OldSolduer

belinda said:
			
		

> A family submitted a letter, here is part of the response they were given.
> 
> "Unfortunately, the release of the Memorial Ribbon memento is currently under review by a higher authority.  The determination of this review will dictate how DH&R will proceed with the Memorial Ribbon."
> 
> Thought I'd share...



Thank you.


----------



## The Bread Guy

belinda said:
			
		

> A family submitted a letter, here is part of the response they were given.
> 
> "Unfortunately, the release of the Memorial Ribbon memento is currently under review by a higher authority.  The determination of this review will dictate how DH&R will proceed with the Memorial Ribbon."
> 
> Thought I'd share...


Thanks for the update - much appreciated.


----------



## The Bread Guy

An announcement coming tomorrow (6 Nov 12) morning:


> The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, and the Honourable Steven Blaney, Minister of Veterans Affairs Canada, will make a joint announcement on November 6, 2012, regarding an initiative to recognize the families and friends of deceased Canadian Forces members and to commemorate their lost loved-ones ....


Wonder if it's something like this - again?


----------



## kratz

Quick. Capture the memo before the link is disabled.  :sarcasm:


----------



## OldSolduer

Lets see if its meaningful or just a plan to deflect criticism of VAC.


----------



## newwifey

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> An announcement coming tomorrow (6 Nov 12) morning:Wonder if it's something like this - again?



Yes, according to information I've received today, it is a similar announcement.  The date has changed tho "on or after October 1, 1947"


----------



## The Bread Guy

newwifey said:
			
		

> Yes, according to information I've received today, it is a similar announcement.  The date has changed tho "on or after October 1, 1947"


Thanks for sharing - take care.


----------



## WrenchBender

Probably the new $20 bill





http://business.financialpost.com/2012/11/05/bank-of-canada-set-to-release-new-polymer-20-bill-wednesday/

WrenchBender


----------



## The Bread Guy

WrenchBender said:
			
		

> Probably the new $20 bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://business.financialpost.com/2012/11/05/bank-of-canada-set-to-release-new-polymer-20-bill-wednesday/
> 
> WrenchBender


But they're not starting circulation until tomorrow - the announcement from the earlier post here is set for this morning (0830 Eastern).


----------



## The Bread Guy

> The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, along with the Honourable Steven Blaney, Minister of Veterans Affairs Canada, announced today the creation of the Memorial Ribbon. The Memorial Ribbon will be offered to close family and friends of deceased Canadian Forces (CF) members as a memento of personal loss and sacrifice.
> 
> “Our Government has enormous respect for the men and women who have made sacrifices in service of their country. The introduction of the Memorial Ribbon reflects our Government’s desire to provide a small token of remembrance to those close to our military members who passed away while in service of Canada,” said Minister MacKay. “The Government of Canada is determined to do everything it can to support Canada’s heroes and their families. With the new Memorial Ribbon, our Government’s ensuring that those who are not usually designated as potential recipients of the Memorial Cross will be able to honour their loved ones by wearing this Ribbon with pride.”
> 
> Memorial Ribbons may be issued in commemoration of every CF member whose death is attributed to injury or illness sustained on or after October 1, 1947, due to military service. This date coincides with the first date inscribed in Veterans Affairs Canada’s Seventh Book of Remembrance.
> 
> “The Memorial Ribbon is a profound demonstration of our care and concern for Canada’s military families — not just the men and women who bravely serve our country, but their families and other loved ones who have sacrificed so much for us,” said Minister Blaney. “This is a fitting complement to the Memorial Cross. It reflects how deeply loved and dearly missed our fallen heroes are.”
> 
> The Memorial Ribbon will now be part of the Memorial Package, which currently includes the Memorial Cross, the Memorial Scroll, the Memorial Bar, the Sacrifice Medal, and inscription in the Seventh Book of Remembrance. For those eligible recipients whose beneficiaries have previously received the Memorial Package without the Memorial Ribbon, the ribbons will be sent separately to the executor of the estate upon written request.
> 
> The Department of National Defence’s Directorate of Honours and Recognition is the office responsible for the administration of the Memorial Ribbon, which will be available in early 2013.
> 
> -30-
> 
> Note to editor/news director:
> For more information on the design, the eligibility criteria, the application process, and to view an image of the new Memorial Ribbon, please consult the Directorate of Honours and Recognition’s website at: http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhr-ddhr/chc-tdh/chart-tableau-eng.asp?ref=MemR.
> 
> General Email: Ribbon.Ruban@forces.gc.ca
> Toll-Free telephone: 1-855-433-2976


DND/VAC Info-machines, 6 Nov 12


So far, the "For more information" page doesn't seem to have info on the Ribbon itself.  News release also attached again, though I don't think it'll be disappearing this time   - stand by for merge now that it's confirmed.


----------



## OldSolduer

Another bauble vice real, substantial care for those in the most need.


----------



## Edward Campbell

:goodpost:

You're right, Jim. The Conservatives, the party of which I am a card carrying mmember and to which I donate pretty much as much as the law allows each year, should be ashamed of themselves. 

This is  :bullshit: pure and simple; it is designed to try to take attention away from the sad, shameful fact that the CPC still supports the bad, Liberal, Veterans' Charter, which is nothing more than a way to _cheapskate_ the men and women who served after Korea.


----------



## OldSolduer

It is for reasons like this that I will probably not join any political party. 


It's not the physically WIA troops I am primarily concerned about. Physical injuries, for the most part, are promptly dealt with.

It is those with psychological wounds, which can take decades to appear, or remain hidden that I am most concerned with. We have not yet begun to see the effects of multiple deployments, or witnessing multiple deaths of comrades or civilians. It will not be pretty.


----------



## blackberet17

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> It is those with psychological wounds, which can take decades to appear, or remain hidden that I am most concerned with. We have not yet begun to see the effects of multiple deployments, or witnessing multiple deaths of comrades or civilians. It will not be pretty.



I agree, Jim. As someone who works at VAC, and as a Reservist with many a friend who's been overseas (and waiting on word of my on deployment)... this BS: the cuts being made to VAC in the name of fiscal responsibility and the "fact" (used loosely) the number of VAC clients is dropping as the SWW and Korean War Veterans leave us...Well guess what, bureaucracy, we're still talking 60 plus years of missions, deployments and war since then. And the last ten years of combat in Afghanistan...well, we've yet to see all of the injuries from there, physical and psychological.

Service Canada being a contact point for clients is the dumbest idea yet...


----------



## fraserdw

WEll, I guess this is a better use for the money than burying folks!  :facepalm:  Not sure how anyone at VAC can wear this  :remembrance: and mean it sometimes.  I have simply never had a good experience with these folks.


----------



## McG

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Another bauble vice real, substantial care for those in the most need.


... and one that appears like it will be funded out of the CF budget at a time when it is being squeezed and we are looking for ways to preserve operational readiness.   ... and we will be handing it out retroactively for deaths going back to before the Korean War.

So now we will be handing out up to three Memorial Crosses and up to five Memorial Ribbons.  If we really needed something to distinguish more of those who have lost someone to military service, then we should have just revisited the criteria for the memorial cross.  This new recognition will do nothing to avoid future embarrassment if there is again finger-pointing toward the CF because family publicly disagree with who should receive either recognition.


----------



## The Bread Guy

MCG said:
			
		

> ... and one that appears like it will be funded out of the CF budget at a time when it is being squeezed and we are looking for ways to preserve operational readiness.   ...


Hey, they cancelled these, didn't they?  That should have created _some_ found cash - and something that seems quite visible on the radar of some speaking to journalists....


> .... “There is definitely a value for money concern at DND [Department of National Defence] – from stress balls to jets. There is excessive use of consultants, many of whom used to be former Canadian Forces or bureaucrats,” said one senior political staffer ....


----------



## The Bread Guy

And here's what it looks like.....


----------



## blackberet17

fraserdw said:
			
		

> WEll, I guess this is a better use for the money than burying folks!  :facepalm:  Not sure how anyone at VAC can wear this  :remembrance: and mean it sometimes.  I have simply never had a good experience with these folks.



I wouldn't go so far as that, fraserdw. Rather, ask yourself how any politician can wear a  :remembrance: and mean it, specially when they stand up in the HoC and express gratitude and thanks with one hand, and bring about the NVC, the cuts to Last Post burial funding, and other cost-saving measures with the other.

We're handcuffed by the legislation and the bureaucracy, not by our desire to serve the Veterans of this country.


----------



## McG

> *Memorial ribbon honours our fallen*
> Jessica Murphy
> Parliamentary Bureau
> The Ottawa Sun
> 07 November 2012
> 
> OTTAWA -- The families of fallen soldiers have a new memento to remember their lost loved ones.
> 
> On Tuesday, Defence Minister Peter MacKay and Veterans Affairs Minister Steven Blaney announced the creation of the Memorial Ribbon, meant to acknowledge the personal loss of families and friends of soldiers killed during active duty. Currently, when a Canadian Forces member is killed while serving, the family receives up to two Memorial Crosses as a memento, traditionally sent to the mother and widow of the soldier.
> 
> The new ribbon is geared to complement that program by expanding the mementos to a greater number of family members and to close friends.
> 
> "Given the limited number of Memorial Crosses and the modern makeup of families, many loved ones are left without a personal military memento to remember a loved one. This isn't right," MacKay said.
> 
> "While we, of course, know it will never fill the void left by this loss, it will hopefully serve as a tangible reminder of those who gave their lives for their families and to their closest friends and to those who have felt this loss most personally."
> 
> The department is unsure of what the demand for the ribbons will be, but has committed $1.8 million for the program over five years.
> 
> Liberal veterans affairs critic Sean Casey criticized the ribbon program as "symbols over substance" and called on the Conservative government to focus its efforts on improving benefits and services to Canadian Forces members and veterans.
> 
> Family members of a soldier who died during active duty after Oct. 1, 1947, are eligible to apply for a ribbon.
> 
> Up to five mementos will be issued to close loved ones of fallen soldiers who haven't yet received the Memorial Cross.


----------



## Nemo888

Great so instead of help veterans get an information op in the week leading up to Remembrance Day.

The silencing of the ombudsman, personal attacks on Vets who have spoken up, press releases blowing smoke up our asses etc. 

This is no mistake or oversight. Vets are being deliberately screwed on many fronts at once.


----------



## OldSolduer

fraserdw said:
			
		

> WEll, I guess this is a better use for the money than burying folks!  :facepalm:  Not sure how anyone at VAC can wear this  :remembrance: and mean it sometimes.  I have simply never had a good experience with these folks.



It's not the front office folk, IMO, who are to blame for the situation. Bureaucrats who know the system and how to keep costs down, politicians and an apathetic public all have a hand in this.


----------

